# Don't fear the Repair.



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

As most that know me will attest, I'm hard on things. So it is with the Yak. Drag it up the boat ramp, drag it over oyster rocks, drag it any where. But all that dragging will catch up with you.Got a nice hole worn through right on the stern keel, been planning on welding but kept putting it off. Just finished and it's better than new.
Come to find out my trash can (the big one supplied by the city) is the same material and color as my dark Green Prowler, sooo I snooped around on the can for an out of the way curved piece and found the exact shape on the back lip, a little hack sawing and I had the perfect patch. (Please don't tell the wife I'm sawing up the trash can to fix my yak, it would spin her off into levels of POed I don't even want to think about) Broke out the trusty Solder Iron and completely melted the patch in place and it make that area twice as thick. Took about 5 minutes.
Now I guess I have to hit the water this afternoon to check for leaks. Happy paddling.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Hope everything works out for you


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

I'd like to see a pic of the repair.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

No leaks. Worked fine, did think twice about dragging her up the ramp.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Ocean kayak is pretty good about sending patch material and welding rod to match there boats incase you are not allowed to use the trash can anymore.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

pretty cool got any pics?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

No leaks so well done oh faithful kayak fisher.
Oh we won't tell your wife about the trash can use if you take us to some of your fishing:fishing: holes!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

BBC see ya in Back River.

Will try to get pics up.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Hopefully this picture shows the repair piece half welded into the hole. After this it was just a matter of finishing the melt job.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i was thinking of getting some keel guard they use on boats that might prevent rash burn from the ramps. ive got wheels but u still scrape when launching


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Back River is good.Fished it when I had my boat several years ago.
Good:fishing: there
I've got my share of scratches on my yak too. Oh well could just leave it at home and have it look nice and shiny.What a waste that would be


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Back River will be different this year. They have been filling the breech this winter. They also dredged the channels, to gain a little fill. If it works the way they have it planned, it should put Back River like it was ten years ago, with a strong tidal flow ripping around Factory Point and that killer 25 ft deep hole right on the point. We will see.


----------

